# Removed snow guard from OEM 1.6l engine air filter



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

While installing my xenon lights today I realized that the OEM filter has a snow guard sleeve around it. I quickly removed it and put the filter back in without the guard and now I notice more turbo / suction notice while under throttle.

I'm digging this free mod!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Snow guard? I thought GM put that in for lovebug season.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Tomko said:


> Snow guard? I thought GM put that in for lovebug season.


That's what the same material used on VW and Audi vehicles is called so I assumed the same applied here. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Tomko said:


> Snow guard? I thought GM put that in for lovebug season.


The only “Love Bug” I ever heard of was a VW Beetle nicknamed “Herbie”.

However, according to Wikipedia, these Lovebug critters must create quite a mess:

_”[FONT=&quot]This species' reputation as a public nuisance is due not to any bite or sting (it is incapable of either), but to its slightly [/FONT]acidic[FONT=&quot] body chemistry. Because airborne lovebugs can exist in enormous numbers near highways, they die in large numbers on [/FONT]automobile[FONT=&quot] windshields, hoods, and radiator grills when the vehicles travel at high speeds. 

If left for more than an hour or two, the remains become extremely difficult to remove. Their body chemistry has a nearly neutral 6.5 [/FONT]pH[FONT=&quot] but may become acidic at 4.25 pH if left on the car for a day.[/FONT][SUP][2][/SUP][FONT=&quot] 

In the past, the acidity of the dead adult body, especially the female's [/FONT]egg masses[FONT=&quot], often resulted in pits and etches in automotive paint and chrome if not quickly removed.[/FONT][SUP][7][/SUP][FONT=&quot] However, advances in automotive paints and protective coatings have reduced this threat significantly. 

Now the greatest concern is excessive clogging of vehicle radiator air passages by the bodies of the adults, with a reduction of the cooling effect on engines, and the obstruction of windshields when the remains of the adults and egg masses are smeared on the glass.”[/FONT]_


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm surprised they have a 1,6 liter at all.
Mine has a different air filter. 1.4 liter turbo though.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

ProDigit said:


> I'm surprised they have a 1,6 liter at all.
> Mine has a different air filter. 1.4 liter turbo though.


1.6 is the diesel.


----------

